# What's Beauty?



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

This is my sisters's mouse that I picked out for her at Petsmart. I'm a little confused on the color? I know she is a dutch, but is she a dove dutch?










Here's another pic of Beauty.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

My other sister also has a mouse, which I also got from Petsmart the same day I got Beauty. The mouse's name is Clarice. What color is she??










Another picture of the stunning Clarice!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

The first one is dove. I'm not sure about the other one though


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Clarice I say is either a recessive yellow or red.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't be red, she's in the US. I think the second mouse is recessive yellow or unmarked brindle, satin for sure. The first mouse is not dutch, she is piebald; you are right that she is dove, though. Dutch mice are selectively bred to have perfectly placed spots, not something you would find in a pet shop.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay thank you, but Beauty is dove for sure, right? And your saying she can't be a Dutch because she wasn't selectively bred?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Her markings look a bit similar to a Dutch, but yes, true doves are selectively bred. I wanted to add that Clarice is beautiful!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Just because she is in the US and reds in pets stores aren't common doesn't mean that you don't come across one. Just thought I'd clear that little bit up.
I would lean towards RY and with the satinisation darkening it.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

As far as I'm aware, a few breeders have imported red, abyssinian, rumpwhite and more varieties from the UK, and these breeders would not share with a pet shop. So the chances would be extremely slim. I'm not at all an expert on the subject though, maybe one of the breeders who was part of the import will find this. Don't quote me! :lol:


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you! For your help I'll just say Clarice is a yellowish-goldish-redish lol she's an "ish". Is it possible if I bred Beauty her babies may come out the same as her or no?


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh and also I think Clarice is Satin as well she really does shine it just doesn't show up to well on my camera-phone.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

It entirely depends on the buck you breed her to. Dove is pink eyed black, black is dominant, pink eye dilution is recessive. Piebald is also recessive. Her genotype is at least: a/a (black - or non agouti) p/p (pink eye dilution) s/s (piebald), and she likely carries a few other thing that you may be able to decode when you breed her. If you let me know the buck you plan to breed her to, I can be more helpful. 

Clarice is definitely satin.


----------

